# عروض وتخفيضات متجر ام جهاد للمفارش



## ام جهاااد (4 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

عروض وتخفيضات متجر ام جهاد

لطلب على الواتس اب 

0543221247

متجر ام جهاد

انا بمكه وبضاعتي في منزلي 

طريقة الطلب ترسلي صورة المفرش او المنتج 

على الواتس اب 0543221247

من يريد استلام بضاعته _ يد بيد _ لاهل مكه عليهم القدوم بانفسهم لاستلام الطلب 

ومن يريد التوصيل سواء كان خارج او داخل مكه يجب عليه تحويل المبلغ كاملا وسوف يتم ارسال طلبه مع شركه ارامكس 


متجر ام جهاد

متجر متنوع مفارش نفر , مفارش نفرين , مفارش اطفال , مفارش نفاس

مفارش قطن , مفارش بوليستر , مفارش جاكار , مفارش حرير , 
العاب اطفال , ادوات مطبخ , الة السمبوسه
عطورات وشنط وساعات تقليد ماركه , 
لانجريات وتنكريات و رومنسيات زوجيه واضائات

http://omjehad.arab.st/

مفارش النفاس​














مفارش الزوجيه نفرين​

































































































مفارش النفر ​


----------



## ام جهاااد (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: عروض وتخفيضات متجر ام جهاد للمفارش*

متجر ام جهاد

متجر متنوع مفارش نفر , مفارش نفرين , مفارش اطفال , مفارش نفاس

مفارش قطن , مفارش بوليستر , مفارش جاكار , مفارش حرير ,*
العاب اطفال , ادوات مطبخ , الة السمبوسه
عطورات وشنط وساعات تقليد ماركه ,*
لانجريات وتنكريات و رومنسيات زوجيه واضائات

http://omjehad.arab.st/


----------

